# Happy Birthday Evil Bob



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, EB!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Evil Bob!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear not really so Evil, more just misunderstood Bob!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birth day Evil Bob this is your second wish from me LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday!


----------

